# Software update



## Ayellowdog

I’m connected to my homes wifi. I have the premium connection. I can’t update to the 2021.6.8 update (I think that’s the number) to get the new sentry feature. I’m taking about the one where you can view your car surroundings on your app. My car was bought in 11/21 and it says software is up to date. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## FRC

Updates come irregularly and when Tesla decides to send them. The fleet might be on 6-8 different updates at any one time. There are only 2 things you can do. First, you can toggle your software selection to "advanced" on your car's software screen. This (supposedly) assures that you'll be among the first to receive a new update; however, it also makes you vulnerable to any bugs a new update might have. Second, you can be patient. Tesla will update your software when they are ready (and not before). Sometimes we'll get updates twice in a week, other times it might be 6 weeks between updates. My guess is that we average one about every 3 weeks. As with all things Tesla, patience is an absolute necessity.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

If the car says "Up to date" then you are on the latest software. Nothing that you can do can change that. 
There are often different updates for different cars. And there are different updates for the same car. 
If you are looking at some of the sites or conversations that follow updates, it is very possible that you will never see that specific update.


----------



## Ayellowdog

So I may never get that security feature?


----------



## Bigriver

Ayellowdog said:


> So I may never get that security feature?


You will definitely get that feature. Tesla just doesn't roll it out to everyone at the same time. Their method of who gets what when is somewhat a mystery to all of us.

Here is a snapshot of the model Y owners who use Teslafi. As you can see, there is quite an array of different versions that cars are on now. This is about as scattered as I've ever seen it.








If you are truly way behind with a very old version, some people have had success with making a service "appointment" in the app. Choose Software. This might result in a newer version pushed to your car.


----------



## Ayellowdog

I’m on 2021.36.5.5


----------



## FRC

Ayellowdog said:


> I'm on 2021.36.5.5


You're current.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Mine’s at 2021.36.8


----------



## Ayellowdog

Do you have that security feature on your app?


----------



## garsh

Ayellowdog said:


> Do you have that security feature on your app?


Do you have an iphone?


----------



## Ayellowdog

Yes. iPhone


----------



## garsh

Ayellowdog said:


> I'm on 2021.36.5.5


Check the release notes in the car to be sure, but I don't think that version provides Sentry Mode Live Camera Access.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-build-v10-2-2021-40-latest-2021-40-6.19102/


----------



## Ed Woodrick

You will probably get the update, it just may take a while. Over the last year, it has often taken many months from Elon's tweet to "in the car"


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Just found out from Tesla Canuck that 2021.40.6 is the latest wide release to date.


----------



## mcshame

Do certain region get updates slower than others. I'm in Ontario and still stuck on 2021.36.5.5


----------



## Ed Woodrick

mcshame said:


> Do certain region get updates slower than others. I'm in Ontario and still stuck on 2021.36.5.5


Yes, regions are part of the update equation, car mode, capabilities, and a random number all come into play.


----------



## garsh

mcshame said:


> Do certain region get updates slower than others. I'm in Ontario and still stuck on 2021.36.5.5


You're fine. Not all cars get updated at the same time.
My car is still on 2021.36.5.1.


----------



## mjlef2

So my car is doing this. When I tap software it responds that my "car software is up-to-date as of" then gives a date many hours or even days in the past. No matter how often I check it in the Software menu it always comes back with the same date and time. Audio streaming with tune-in works fine. Web browser as well and th3 wifi signal is strong. 2 button reset and two button with brake does not help. Suggestions?


----------



## Ed Woodrick

mjlef2 said:


> So my car is doing this. When I tap software it responds that my "car software is up-to-date as of" then gives a date many hours or even days in the past. No matter how often I check it in the Software menu it always comes back with the same date and time. Audio streaming with tune-in works fine. Web browser as well and th3 wifi signal is strong. 2 button reset and two button with brake does not help. Suggestions?


If it says that it is up to date, then nothing you can do will cause it to get a new update.


----------



## garsh

mjlef2 said:


> Suggestions?


What version of software does your car have?


----------



## Bigriver

Ed Woodrick said:


> If it says that it is up to date, then nothing you can do will cause it to get a new update.


But it is not normal for it to show that it is up to date as of yesterday, which is the problem.


mjlef2 said:


> then gives a date many hours or even days in the past


----------

